
Show HN: A telemedicine resource for our healthcare providers - teledocjobs
We&#x27;re a group of physicians that wanted to make a resource that would be useful to our healthcare colleagues during the COVID-19 pandemic.<p>Although it may seem counter-intuitive, many of our healthcare colleagues are struggling as clinics and elective procedures are shuttered around the nation. Hospitals are furloughing or firing record numbers of nurses, doctors, therapists, physician assistants, and nurse practitioners as their profits plummet.<p>Although in-person visits are slowing, telemedicine is exploding. It seems like every day our inboxes are inundated by new telemedicine companies we had previously never heard of that are advertising new positions. We started organizing the offers by specialty amongst ourselves and figured we might as well start publishing the offers we had found into a easily searchable jobs board for all of our healthcare colleagues around the nation. We also started interviewing telemedicine leaders and posting articles dedicated to telemedicine that we thought might be useful to our colleagues.<p>None of us have any experience in the start-up or tech world so we appreciate any and all feedback. Our product is 100% free for all healthcare providers. Forever.<p>Please leave any comments and questions and I&#x27;ll be sure to reply to all of them. Thanks!<p>Review our website at: www.teledocjobs.com
======
notadog
You should have a link to your privacy policy in the footer of your website.
The privacy policy found at [https://www.teledocjobs.com/privacy-
policy/](https://www.teledocjobs.com/privacy-policy/) does not appear to be
linked to from anywhere else on your site.

~~~
teledocjobs
That is a very good point, thank you!

